# Appaloosa drawing



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that's nice! about the only thing that would make it cuter is to strengthen the white of the eye, as opposed to the dark of the eye, which would be looking back at his cute rump! nice graphical quality.


----------



## togethedragon (May 2, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

togethedragon said:


> I haven't been on here in forever! Have an Appy.  I know, there are multiple things wrong with it, but I still like it!  I got pretty lazy up towards the neck and head.


Can u draw me my horse?


----------



## togethedragon (May 2, 2014)

Sure. I'm starting to be homeschooled next week, so I can in my free time.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

togethedragon said:


> Sure. I'm starting to be homeschooled next week, so I can in my free time.


Thanks. Do u need a photo of my mare?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## togethedragon (May 2, 2014)

Yes please!


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

togethedragon said:


> Yes please!


Here's a photo of her  her names Midnight


----------



## togethedragon (May 2, 2014)

Awwe. She's cute.  I'll start drawing her as soon as I can.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

togethedragon said:


> Awwe. She's cute.  I'll start drawing her as soon as I can.


Thanks, how's the drawing going?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Very cute  I particularly like the feet/hind legs.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

What a whimsical drawing! My sister raised a little appaloosa gelding who looked quite a bit like this.


----------

